# SAX oder DOM?



## chriss_2oo4 (30. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich habe eine relativ große XML-Datei die ich häufig durchsuchen muss -> eignet sich für so einen Fall eher DOM oder SAX.

Ich dachte 
=======
SAX -> Bei großen Dateien
DOM -> Bei Dateien die man häufig bearbeitet

Aber das trifft ja beides zu.

Lg Chriss


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn du bereit bist den nötigen Speicher zu opfern um den XML Baum dort zu Speichern, ist DOM natürlich schneller beim Suchen.
Je nachdem wie du suchen willst/musst, und wie groß die Datei ist, könnte sich aber auch Stax oder eine Indexierung anbieten.


----------



## ARadauer (30. Mai 2008)

bei dom hälst du das teil im speicher und bei sax wird es durchlaufen.

also sax bei große, das dir der speicher nicht ausgeht
im dom kannst du natürlich wie wild herum navigieren, da du es im speicher hast.

ich würd jetzt mal auf dom setzen, weil du darin häufig navigieren willst. und so groß wird es schon nicht sein, dass dir der speicher ausgeht oder?


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (2. Jun 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten!

Also ich hab mich jetzt auch für DOM engschieden, da ich das Dokument teilweise komplett durchlaufen muss um etwas zu suchen.

Lg Chriss


----------

